# Small Nano and Pico Reefs Discussion!



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I know I can't be the only one around here with a tiny reef. I don't know if it's 'technically" a pico, but it's 5.5 gallons. It's been up for about 9 months now, and going really well.

I've never worked with a larger reef, so I can't draw comparisons from that - but my upkeep is quite simple: occasional top ups, 10% water change per week, and a gentle scrubbing every two weeks or so (where the magnet can't get to, etc.

I'm currently planning to build a HOB-style refugium (which will actually sit on the stand behind the tank instead of 'hanging on', but lets not be picky) to grow more 'pods. My recent addition, a blue-stripe pipefish, may just fish himself out of food if I don't get one set up.  He picks at frozen stuff, but I'm not sure how much he actually eats.

So does anyone else here have a tiny reef? How do you like it, compared to larger reefs or planted tanks? Any pictures? I love pictures. I'll post some soon.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

hello i am acually in the prosses of setting up a 5.5 gallon reef tank an i was wondering if u no or have seen any nice small fish anywere lately


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

i wold love to see ur tank


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i am interested to see the tank aswell, i never thought of having a reef tank smaller than the biocubes


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Chargin' up the batteries; I'll take some pictures tonight. 

Malawi, I've seen a few around and had a few good recommendations. My first fish was a blackcap damsel. He's quite hardy and full of character. As far as tiny guys go, yvr recommended the tail-spot blenny. I went looking for one, and found the world's cutest pipefish instead. A little tiny blue stripe pipefish - he's like a straightened out seahorse, with a tail like a fan.

I've only had him a few days though, so I'm not entirely sure of his disposition. He seems happy enough, but I'm keeping a close eye on him. He only feeds off the copepods in the tank, so I've got to make sure he's got a supply.

So, again, I'm building a 2-gallon refugium that'll sit behind the tank. I found a local supplier for weld-on to bond the acrylic together, so I'm looking forward to a little DIY.


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

you think a helfriches fire fish would do alright in my 5 i dont care how much it is but i just want something rilli rilli nice lookin


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't put a firefish in anything smaller then a 10 gallon. For a 5.5 I would stick to the smaller gobies. Maybe a pistol shrimp/goby pair would be cool. There are some really nice gobies that will pair a pistol like this:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+2124+181&pcatid=181

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Wheeler's Shrimp Goby

Also, I would not house pipefish in a 5.5 gallon. They need a much larger tank.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ron99 said:


> Also, I would not house pipefish in a 5.5 gallon. They need a much larger tank.


...is it a growth issue, or do they simply prefer a larger 'grazing' area?


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I was at Oceanic Corals today in Aldergrove and they had a really nice pico.. looked like a 5.5 gallon.. and maybe a 20 gallon next to it..

I think Imisky (on this board) works there... actually.. I know he does.. PM him and maybe he'll post some pictures of it.

I saw a small fish that looked like a baby blue chromis but I wasn't paying much attention.

I'm now thinking of setting up a pico as well!

*edit* if you like small reefs (nano reef) you can google it and find some great pics on another forum.. although sharing here is encouraged...


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's how the tank looks in the "stand," and a (poor) FTS. These are clickable thumbnails.



And here's some close ups:


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Ron99 said:


> Personally I wouldn't put a firefish in anything smaller then a 10 gallon. For a 5.5 I would stick to the smaller gobies. Maybe a pistol shrimp/goby pair would be cool. There are some really nice gobies that will pair a pistol like this:
> 
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Hi Fin Red Banded Goby
> 
> ...


thats really cool, what do the shrimp / goby's do for each other exactly??
the hi-fin red banded one looks awesome with those big bug-like yellow eyes lol


----------



## malawi_eyebiter (Apr 24, 2010)

they help eachother dig burrows cuz the goby have eyes and the pistol shrimp dosnt they pritty much keep eachother safe like if a preditor were to come in the hole after the goby the shrimp would protect him


----------

